# Micro Preemie Cpap question.



## Pink_Sparkle

My 23 weeker is almost 8 weeks old and has chronic lung disease. He's been off the vent and on Cpap (Biphasic) now for 12 days. This is amazing as we were told as this was his first go off the vent that he may only last a few hours and then may need to get reintubated.

His first week on Cpap (Biphasic) he had just finished his first course of steroids and did great then his oxygen requirement started creeping up to around 60%. 4 days ago he had a massive desat while being handled by one of the doctors - they had to use the neopuff to bring his sats back up and told us he was still on Cpap by the skin of his teeth - they really thought he was going to have to go back on the vent. He's now on his 2nd course of steroids which they started weening today. Im really scared, what happens if his oxygen requirement starts creeping up again? I know its still early days but id love to see him on vapotherm as its so much kinder. How long was your preemie on cpap for?

Thanks for any advice xx


----------



## 25weeker

Holly was ventilated for 4 days then went on cpap. At 4 weeks old she had an infection so was ventilated a further 5 days. After that she was on cpap for another 3 weeks at least before they started weaning her off it. I think as she around 33/34 weeks gestation coming off it and she weaned very quickly. This was driven by her as she got distressed when they put it back on so decided it was better to leave her off it. I must admit at times I thought she would never come off it!

There was a 24 weeker beside us and he was on a vent for nearly 7 weeks before cpap but he came off cpap a lot quicker. Think it was about 3/4 weeks.

Cpap doesn't do any harm to their lungs like a vent does its just not very nice for us parents as you don't get to see their faces or head very well.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you for your reply. There is a 23+4 in the unit who is 1 week younger than Ashton and she's already on vapotherm. I know I shouldn't compare my baby to others but its difficult. 
When I look at the straps for Ashton's cpap they look so tight across his wee cheeks but they need to be tight or he looses the seal. His little mouth is also so dry with the air from the cpap whooshing through it. I'll just need to be patient as this is out with my control xx


----------



## EmSmith1980

Anya was a 23 weeker. She was on the vent for 5 weeks, then BiPAP & CPAP for 8 weeks, then went on to nasal cannula O2 which she came home with for a few months xx


----------



## JoeandHarry

My twins were born at 23+5 and were ventilated for between 6 and 7 weeks, then one was on cpap for 4-5 weeks, and the other for 6 weeks. They both went from cpap to low flow oxygen. Harry came off oxygen at around 38-39 weeks gestation, and Joe came home on oxygen til around one one adjusted age.

Joe was on bubble cpap which was awful. It made his little nose bleed so badly.

Try to be patient. At one stage we were warned that Joe may never come off the vent as his lungs were 'evil' but he didnt even need oxygen for as long as some much later premature babies.


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Thank you this makes me feel much better. Tomorrow will be Ashton's 14th day on Bipap but it just feels like longer! 

Did any of your micro preemies need steroids to help them? Ashton is on his 2nd course, im scared what will happen when this course wears off? xx


----------



## jandksmommy

Reese was a 23 weeker. She was ventilated for about 6 weeks, c-pap for about 3 weeks, high flow O2 for another 3, and came home on low flow. She still needs the low flow at 8 months old but we are thinking by midsummer she might come off it. 

She was given surfactant at birth and later put on a daily dose of caffiene, but I don't think she ever received steriods.


----------

